# Any tips on using the Worksharp knife sharpener?



## badjuju1 (Sep 26, 2012)

I purchased one last year and I love it.
It will round the tip off of a knife if you follow the directions and prees the blade all the way down in the jig.
I now just hold the knife flat against the guide for the correct angle but do not press it all the way down to the bittom of the jig.
I like to sharpen with the belt coming towards the edge instead of away.
Best thing to do is practice on a filet knife untill you have it down.
I only wish they would sell the really fine belts separately.
They wear out fast.


----------

